# Heat on Infused Honey



## beeknees (Mar 8, 2018)

I am curious to know what temp i can heat honey and for how long without destroying the natural health benefits of the honey or if it's even possible to maintain those benefits when you are trying to infuse honey with hot peppers?


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't heat mine. I split peppers & put them in the jar of honey then set the jar in the sunlight until desired heat level is reached. Then strain out pepper & seeds, or leave them. Takes a little longer but works fine with no effects to the honey.


----------



## Dave S (Jan 19, 2013)

We cut the peppers in half and leave them in the honey a few weeks on our kitchen counter - time and room temp works just fine


----------

